# MYO - MYOB Group



## gobzilla (29 August 2005)

Hello out there, anyone have any suggestions for MYO, is is still going down or ready to come back up, my charts show it could be going down but the price depth shows it could be coming up.

What do others think, am I reading the charts right and the stock will continue down or are the price depth indicators that show the buy higher than the sell a better indicator?

Confused.


----------



## Happy (30 August 2005)

*Re: MYO Shares*

Since May this year, price seems to follow channel.


----------



## DTM (30 August 2005)

*Re: MYO Shares*



			
				gobzilla said:
			
		

> Hello out there, anyone have any suggestions for MYO, is is still going down or ready to come back up, my charts show it could be going down but the price depth shows it could be coming up.
> 
> What do others think, am I reading the charts right and the stock will continue down or are the price depth indicators that show the buy higher than the sell a better indicator?
> 
> Confused.




Looks like its still heading down in my opinion.  ITE looks like its bottoming out though although I think the whole market looks toppy right now.


----------



## katalyst (16 May 2007)

*Re: MYO - MYOB Limited*

anyone holding myo shares now? they hit a 52 week high of 1.40 but are having some trouble staying up there


----------



## Miner (8 June 2018)

while thinking of mind my own business, noticed the MYO share thread has been last visited 10 years ago.
Hi Joe - need a broom to clean the redundancy I suppose


----------



## bigdog (8 October 2018)

ASX Ann today which the market loved

*MYOB Group Ltd (ASX:MYO) shares up 19% on takeover offer at 24% premium*


----------



## System (9 May 2019)

On May 8th, 2019, MYOB Group Limited (MYO) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following implementation of the scheme of arrangement between MYO and its shareholders in connection with the acquisition of all the issued capital in MYO by Kohlberg Kravis Roberts & Co. L.P. (together with its affiliates).


----------

